# Keeping the Traces on the Tree



## MajorClementine (Aug 14, 2013)

When I go over a rough bump sometimes one of my traces will slip off the tree. There are keepers on the tree but they are just bent pieces of metal that are screwed to the tree and they aren't cutting it. The metal is bent into a little triangle at the end which goes on the outside of the trace to hold it in place. It just doesn't do a great job. What have you guys done to keep this from happening?


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 14, 2013)

Maybe you need new "keepers"? Mine are so "tight" it's almost impossible to lift them up to get the trace under it. The traces or the single tree will break before they'll pull off or out from under that piece of triangle metal.

I think to replace them is $2 to $5.

I've also used the piece of leather that is drawn thru the singletree (a small hole) over the top of the trace. This has worked for me. You could also get "sword ends" for your single tree.

A Silver Penney Farm shows a set of "sword ends" on one of their mini carts (ez entry). I can't get IowaValley Carriages website to open, but think they have parts. G&S carts has a spring loaded trace holder for $24/pair. The other advertisers here on LB don't list trace holders, but if you email or call, they may be able to locate parts for you.


----------



## horsenarounnd (Aug 14, 2013)

You have a common problem, but you have to take action soon to prevent an accident. I have used those type of trace clips for years with no problems, but they can get bent up so that they don't do a proper job of holding your traces on. First, are you sure you're putting the traces on the singletree properly. The slot in the trace goes over the single tree, and the clip holds the trace in place. Don't laugh, I've had some folks lay the trace flat on the singletree and put the triangle of the clip in the slot. Honest, it happens.

You can do some things easily to make sure your traces stay on. The easiest is to tie a short piece of leather lace around the singletree, passing it through the triangle on the clip and tieing it tight. Easy and safe. You can use a plastic cable tie in the same way, but you have to cut it to remove it and use a new one next time,

You can also get different style trace clips and replace what you have. Look in a carriage supply catalog and you'll see the different types. Iowa Valley Carriage has them and they just fasten on the singletree in place of the clips you have.

You can also change your single tree in the type that comes with the trace holders on it. You'll see this on higher priced carriages, there is a brass "T" shaped end on the trace and your trace slot fits over the "T" to hold it on.

Look at some carriage supply websites and it will be obvious. Just get it done, because the last thing you want to do is have one trace come loose. Good Luck


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 15, 2013)

I believe I am putting them on correct. Slipping the slot in the trace over the end of the tree then the keeper goes on the outside of the trace to hold it from slipping off the end of the tree? Thank you for checking. Better safe than sorry for sure.

Thanks to both of you for the info and suggestions. I'm going to try tying a leather lace on like you both suggested then look into the different trace clips or a different style tree. Right now we are still just working in the back yard but I want to have this fixed, for sure, before we move into driving outside the yard.


----------



## BiologyBrain (Aug 18, 2013)

My old horse cart initially had the leather lace style trace-keepers on it, but I didn't like them, so I got a new tree to accept metal hitch pins with the big circle that folds closed (lynch pins I think they're called).


----------

